# Поделитесь конфигом самбы-3.x.x?

## joeklow

Привет.

Нужен минимальный конфиг самбы с папкой, доступной на запись.

Задача в том, чтобы эта папка и вообще этот хост "светились" наружу по wlan0 и eth0 + были доступны из Win7.

```

     Installed versions:  3.5.6!t(06:12:39 PM 11/07/2010)(avahi client fam netapi server smbclient -acl -addns -ads -aio -caps -cluster -cups -debug -doc -examples -ldap -ldb -pam -quota -readline -smbsharemodes -swat -syslog -winbind)

```

```

security = share

bind interfaces only = false

security = share

guest account = nobody

wide links = no

[global]

wide links = no

[public]

    comment = data

    path = /var/smb/

    read only = no

    public = yes

    writable = yes

    guest ok = Yes

    wide links = yes

    create mask = 0664

    directory mask = 0775

```

Win7 в режиме "общественная сеть" этого не видит, может security = надо сменить?.

----------

